# Cam Ranger



## nonac (Jun 21, 2013)

I am seriously considering the purchase of a CamRanger with the primary purpose for macro photography so I'm not crawling around on the ground so much (tough to do with rhuematoid arthritis sometimes). For those of you that have a CamRanger and have used it for macro shots, give me your thoughts on it (pros and cons). My secondary use would be for some time lapse shots ( up to as many as 500 or so) using the intervalometer. I've read some comments regarding a short battery life for time lapse work. I'm having a tough time pulling the trigger for $300 unless its real worth it.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 21, 2013)

It is expensive, but also, useful for some applications. Battery life is Ok. Did a couple of time lapse for 10 minutes at 5 seconds interval. Worked there well.
For macro shots, it really helps with remote focus using an iPAD to you select your focus point, though you have to use live view. Then, the camera battery live suffers. This is where an AC adaptor for camera comes in. I looked at Canon ACK-E6AC Adapter Kit for Canon 5D and am considering acquiring it. May be, for me, in July.
Hope you'll like it.
-r


----------



## nonac (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks for your comments. I ordered one today, look forward to it's arrival.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 25, 2013)

Did a few sets of HDRs using the CamRanger of the super moon Sunday evening. Worked very well. I also got the AC adaptor (arrived today) for the camera, and would put it to work this weekend.
Please show some of your CamRanger assisted shots when you get it.


----------



## nonac (Jun 25, 2013)

Will do. I'll probably start with some flower macro shots, that is if the wind ever quits blowing where I'm at! Hasn't cooperated at all the last few days.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 25, 2013)

nonac said:


> I ordered one today, look forward to it's arrival.


Congratulations


----------

